# Iwata: "I think the public view of Nintendo will be changed"



## ComeTurismO (Jul 19, 2013)

> "So, what we really need to do now is to launch software titles for the Wii U that can take advantage of its unique aspects, one after the other," Iwata said. "So much so that a great number of people are able to touch the Wii U and feel how unique it is. We need to expand the number of such people. And once the number of people has reached critical mass, I think the public view of Nintendo will be changed."


Yeah, but the Wii U needs gaems.
 Source


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 19, 2013)

And it gets games. This year alone there are at least five first party retail games to own and five to ten third party for retail and eShop. and while that doesnt sound like a lot, added to the good games already out xu have thirty to fourty good games for the system in its first year. not too shabby, considering that you cant play or afford all of them anyway. I know I cant.

For me, the remainderof the year is expensive enough with all I want...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 19, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> And it gets games. This year alone there are at least five first party retail games to own and five to ten third party for retail and eShop. and while that doesnt sound like a lot, added to the good games already out xu have thirty to fourty good games for the system in its first year. not too shabby, considering that you cant play or afford all of them anyway. I know I cant.
> 
> For me, the remainderof the year is expensive enough with all I want...


 
Problem being that those titles are available on other systems that core gamers are likely to already own and they're hardly the definite versions at that - delayed DLC, barely any bonus features and so on and so forth do not validate the purchase of an expensive gaming system that doesn't provide the expected _"jump"_ in comparison to last generation systems. The WiiU needs to start shining in terms of exclusive content.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 19, 2013)

Very true. But as said, there are a bunch of first party and some EXCLUSIVE third party titles as well. From W101 (which looks really promising) to sonic (if its as good as colors on Wii its very good to the sonic olympics (those always sell) to name a few to the first party games of mario, zelda and donkey kong, those three sell as well and mvoe systems. not to mention pikmin...


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jul 19, 2013)

I've pretty much come to the realization that every system will have no games in its first 2 years, then once that milestone has been passed, it'll slowly gain momentum. So as much as I love Nintendo, I don't expect any difference with the Wii U.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 19, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> Very true. But as said, there are a bunch of first party and some EXCLUSIVE third party titles as well. From W101 (which looks really promising) to sonic (if its as good as colors on Wii its very good to the sonic olympics (those always sell) to name a few to the first party games of mario, zelda and donkey kong, those three sell as well and mvoe systems. not to mention pikmin...


 
Oh yeah, an HD remake of Wind Waker is sure to push the system. 

As for Sonic Lost Worlds, I'm not particularily excited for that game - it's a Mario 3D Land look-alike and it doesn't have the _"Sonic"_ feel that could interest me. If it was Sonic Adventure 3, then we'd be talking. As it stands, _"meh"_. The new Mario game looks just like Mario Land 3D as well, it's just on a bigger system. That leaves Donkey Kong, which has limited appeal - limited to the Nintendo fanbase. What the WiiU needs is another Metroid Prime, but apparently Retro studios are too busy farting in their chairs to make a game that'd worthwhile.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 19, 2013)

> We need to expand the number of such people.





> And once the number of people has reached critical mass, I think the public view of Nintendo will be changed.




Yeah...or you can turn it around and do some *marketing* to change the public view of nintendo. That might help to expand the number of such people.




Also: @OP: can you please not use dark color text? All I'm seeing is an "S (yes, I'm using the dark theme).


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 19, 2013)

Well Mario 3D Land sold significantly better than Galaxy did so people not like us (I also would prefer a Galaxy like game) are buying this. Also I am sure Wind Waker HD will sell, considering how it is a cult classic nowadays. But as ever, time will tell and I am sure in a few months we are all the wiser^^


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 19, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Yeah...or you can turn it around and do some *marketing* to change the public view of nintendo. That might help to expand the number of such people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Alright, fixed.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 19, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Alright, fixed.


Thanx.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 19, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> Well Mario 3D Land sold significantly better than Galaxy did so people not like us (I also would prefer a Galaxy like game) are buying this. Also I am sure Wind Waker HD will sell, considering how it is a cult classic nowadays. But as ever, time will tell and I am sure in a few months we are all the wiser^^


 
It's odd how everybody seems to have played Wind Waker and nobody actually bought it _(because the Gamecube sold poorly and all that)_ but hey - with Nintendo's strategy of selling old games with a facelift for the price of a brand-new game _(Starfox 64, LoZ OoT3D)_ it just may rake in some cash to their bucket. I still can't believe people actually fall for that.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 19, 2013)

We "fall" for that because we love those games and sometimes the upgrades really bring out the best possible version. Sure, StarFox 643DS was not the best version but Ocarina of Time 3D was by far the best version of the game and a much more complete experience. And Wind waker arguably has a bunch of flaws that, once fixed (and they will as they already did as shown in some gameplay videos where at least some of the flaws were adressed) it could very well be the best 3D Zelda.

It is true, its cheaper to develop those games than new ones but i wouldnt say we fall for it. If people buy it obivously they want it, so why not make it? As already stated in another thread, its all about diversity and that includes remakes. Better than the same COD or FIFA game every year...


----------



## mkdms14 (Jul 19, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Yeah, but the Wii U needs gaems.
> Source


 
I really hope they keep there word and come out with an ID system for the digital downloads.  I think its dumb that you can only buy the game for the system if the system breaks or is stolen you are out of luck.  It also doesn't help that digital games are just as expensive as physical retail games either.  Right now when it comes to Nintendo products its best to stay physical retail.

By the way you spelled games wrong.  I also just reach the milestone that all new member should strive for 100 post counting this one.  I only been on it for a year and a half.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 19, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> We "fall" for that because we love those games and sometimes the upgrades really bring out the best possible version. Sure, StarFox 643DS was not the best version but Ocarina of Time 3D was by far the best version of the game and a much more complete experience.


I played the game and it feels just like the original... which is a bad thing, paradoxically - it feels like it's a 14 year old game. It feels old, unpolished, dated. That's not how good remakes are made. A remake is an opportunity to reinvision a game - if their intention was adding slightly higher-res textures and slightly better models, they could've ported the original and it'd take less time to develop.

Metal Gear Solid: Twin Snakes was a complete remake of Metal Gear Solid for the Gamecube - it featured sparkling new models, higher resolution textures _and_ new game mechanics such as First Person View borrowed from Metal Gear Solid 2. If _felt_ like a brand-new title which merely shared the story of the original - OoT3D is nothing like that, it feels dated and has barely any new content in it. Look at how great HeartGold and SoulSilver were - that's how you make a remake. Everything was brand-new and it_ felt_ like it. The price is also a problem here - if your game is going to be straight-up the same as the original then adjust the price to reflect that.



> And Wind waker arguably has a bunch of flaws that, once fixed (and they will as they already did as shown in some gameplay videos where at least some of the flaws were adressed) it could very well be the best 3D Zelda.


You can't fix the entire art design which I personally hate, but hey - that's a matter of taste. Some people like it, some hate it. I'm more of a TP/SS person.



> It is true, its cheaper to develop those games than new ones but i wouldnt say we fall for it. If people buy it obivously they want it, so why not make it? As already stated in another thread, its all about diversity and that includes remakes. Better than the same COD or FIFA game every year...


Remakes and ports the way OoT3D was made are not introducing diversity, especially if they're poor. They're the equivalent of serving an old, reheated and greasy burger - not only you've already tasted it, it tasted _better_ when it was new. As for yearly COD releases, at least those have sparkling new content in them - something I can't quite say about OoT3D, Starfox3D and knowing life, soon also Wind Waker U.


----------



## emigre (Jul 19, 2013)

If Iwata wants people wants people to 'feel' how unique the WiiU is, how about Nintendo make some games which actually use the second screen for substantive reasons. Nintendoland alone is nowhere near enough.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 19, 2013)

I love the WW style, I also love the SS style but TP was rather dull in my opinion. As you said, tis a matter of taste. If you have a WiiU you dont have to buy the game and if you dont, why bother?^^


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 19, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> I love the WW style, I also love the SS style but TP was rather dull in my opinion. As you said, tis a matter of taste. If you have a WiiU you dont have to buy the game and if you dont, why bother?^^


Let's put it this way - I want to _"want"_ a WiiU, but its current offering or the plans for its future are certainly not helping me in that regard.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 19, 2013)

Well then once again time willt ell if that changes or not. Patience is a virtue, one I personally lack though


----------



## jonthedit (Jul 19, 2013)

I will buy U once U decide to make U region Frii


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 19, 2013)

mkdms14 said:


> I really hope they keep there word and come out with an ID system for the digital downloads. I think its dumb that you can only buy the game for the system if the system breaks or is stolen you are out of luck. It also doesn't help that digital games are just as expensive as physical retail games either. Right now when it comes to Nintendo products its best to stay physical retail.
> 
> By the way you spelled games wrong. I also just reach the milestone that all new member should strive for 100 post counting this one. I only been on it for a year and a half.


 
I know I mispelled games. I use that word to emphasize and joke, other members do the same.


----------



## jonthedit (Jul 19, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I know I mispelled games. I use that word to emphasize and joke, other members do the same.


 
No. You ned to lern two speel.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 19, 2013)

jonthedit said:


> No. You ned to lern two speel.


 

oky fyn i wull du dat


----------



## jonthedit (Jul 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It's odd how everybody seems to have played Wind Waker and nobody actually bought it _(because the Gamecube sold poorly and all that)_ but hey - with Nintendo's strategy of selling old games with a facelift for the price of a brand-new game _(Starfox 64, LoZ OoT3D)_ it just may rake in some cash to their bucket. I still can't believe people actually fall for that.


I never played Wind Waker, and honestly I hate Toon-link styled games.

Edit: Also it's nice  to be able to play OoT3D and Starfox 64 on the go.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 19, 2013)

Wii-u has no games jokes and horrible memes incoming


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 19, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Wii-u has no games jokes and horrible memes incoming


----------



## Gahars (Jul 19, 2013)

If you make a system worth buying, people will want to buy it? You don't say!


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 19, 2013)

Gahars said:


> If you make a system worth buying, people will want to buy it? You don't say!


 
GASP! An important discovery has been made!


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It's odd how everybody seems to have played Wind Waker and nobody actually bought it _(because the Gamecube sold poorly and all that)_ but hey - with Nintendo's strategy of selling old games with a facelift for the price of a brand-new game _(Starfox 64, LoZ OoT3D)_ it just may rake in some cash to their bucket. I still can't believe people actually fall for that.



Windwaker sold 4.6 million copies. That's hardly nobody buying it, unless that was sarcasm, hard to tell with you.

For me, starfox 64 is one of my favorite games of all time, so the 3ds version was a no brainer.  Zelda 3d I was a little less sold on so I didn't get it myself until somebody ended up giving it to me as an Xmas present. While still the same game, I thought the 3d was actually preatty impressive.

As for WW hd, Ill probably end up getting it since it looks nice and I never beat the gcn version. Plus, after selling my original on ebay its practically paid for.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 19, 2013)

I think Nintendo should cut the bullshit and make games that the people really want to see, sure I want mario 3ds world because I love the shit out of the one for 3ds but I would really like to see some kick ass action and adventure games like how uncharted was but not as a rip off. They should utilize their hardware to the max to show third party companies the their system can do. I believe in you Nintendo don't quite on us.


----------



## heartgold (Jul 19, 2013)

I've not played Wind Waker, so it does catch my interest.

Ocarina of time 3D was freaking awesome. Updated models, higher textures, vibrant colours, replaces the pre rendered 2D backgrounds with full 3D. I loved the touchscreen the most, easy to access items. The game was simply marverlous the first time i've ever played it on the 3DS. Now i shall play it for the third time on my 3DS.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 20, 2013)

So what you are saying is to make people want to buy your video game system, you need to release video games?






Seriously Nintendo, just start releasing video games, get more 3rd party to want to release games on your system, and it will sell. This shouldn't come as a shock, this should be common fucking sense!


----------



## Blazer (Jul 20, 2013)

^It's not that they don't get it, it's that most fans and even not fans are impatient and want to see a system explode right off the bat. You can't just "hide" the system and wait for a bunch of awesome titles to be finished before you release it. For business reasons the system has got to come out when it's ready or else they're losing money on all those titles that are ready to be released at launch with the system and aren't.

So yeah it takes time to get good games out and to get people interested in the system. It takes time to advertise and market it as well as money, and it's sort of a cycle of the circumstances not being right for one thing and that's why they can't fix another. The only way to push out is for Nintendo to be patient and slowly bring in people with new games and other "software titles" that will interest people, as well as wait for those people who are currently saving up for a WiiU and games (like me).

Said titles are coming out (though perhaps slower than people would like, but that's partly because Nintendo now has to make HD games i.e. put more effort/time into the graphics part than they're used to) and once they do the WiiU will break out a little and slowly start to make the progress people like me want it to make.

In other words, Nintendo actually knows what's up a little better than people think (though I know I've bashed them on several occasions, but I consider it a "bashing of love", i.e. I just want them to do well). They got the system out early knowing that most systems don't particularly do amazing at first and that in getting it out early, they're giving themselves a SIGNIFICANT bonus in time for people to try out the system, spread the word, etc.--they've "started the next gen of systems" early so to speak, and while it might not seem like much now there hasn't been a major Nintendo system that hasn't done well since before the DS, AFAIK.

As for other companies slowly backing away with support, that's sort of natural, but they're not gone forever. They're businesses too, they leave and join for money, so once Nintendo starts doing better they'll come back for the same... subject (technically it's more of the opposite _reason_) that they left for.

Oh yeah my most important point in this wall of text

is

this might seem like something silly to say as some of you indicated

but it's not because while it's a simple concept a lot of people are complaining and not getting it. The dude's just trying to calm people down and help them stay patient. They're pros at this, they make mistakes... a LOT of mistakes, but they usually pull through in the end. Just keep doing what you're doing to support the companies and let them know what their mistakes are not releasing a new Metroid, F-Zero, Starfox, or Mother installation recently, not enough Fire Emblem, not enough 3rd-party RPGs on the WiiU and maybe even the 3DS (I'd love to see the Ys or Legend of Hero series for the 3DS), need moar Tales of games, need moar all of my favorite series and then some exclusive 3rd-party games to seal the deal

also not enough marketing for the WiiU seriously right now most casual gamers and non-gamers like don't even know what the hell a "Weeooh" is except something like the sound of a siren


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 20, 2013)

HD remake of super mario bros

i guess a few more titles may help but public view? what do they think people are thinking about them now?


----------



## T3GZdev (Jul 20, 2013)

well i hear there merging wii u & 3ds accounts. possibly meaning cross platform virtual console, & multiplayer. also Nintendo network id on 3ds meaning, log in to any 3ds or wii u console with your id. (so my friend that made his id on my console can get his own console & use his on there -.-)
other than that we needs 3rd party devs that give supply before demand, instead of those that just whine about there not being a demand. there is a demand for 3ds party games on wii u & 3ds. we just dont like being lefs out of features like dlc on multiplayer & stuff. the wii u should be getting as much respect 360 is getting with all the early dlc, & releases. that would sell the console more.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 20, 2013)

They really need to even out between 3DS and Wii U because it seems that 3DS is having all the glory to itself. A lot of really good games are already out on the 3DS and it just keeps on coming. Wii U on the other hand remains to be seen. I guess we'll just have to wait then. Also, they should hurry up with the system update on the Wii U making the OS more fast and efficient especially on the menu.


----------



## Dork (Jul 20, 2013)

The Wii U needs games, and it's getting games. This has been said a million times.


----------



## aaronz77 (Jul 20, 2013)

So, we're the problem. WE don't realize how friggen great the wii-u is. Gotcha. Wow, I think this is arrogant. Must be a cultural difference between the USA and Japan. If Microsoft said this, they would know that the statement would be meaningless in reality, sales wouldn't change, developers would think it's hot air. Nintendo actually thinks developers are nodding their heads in agreement. Good luck.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 20, 2013)

@ComeTourismO






Unless that was a deliberate choice, in which case _"ermaghad... stahp..."_.


----------



## Deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2013)

The core issue right now is the games that are out currently, the Wii U had a pretty tepid release with underwhelming exclusives and a few ports. Now we have passed 9 months and there has been little public movement on nintendo's part to keep their 3rd party support. When you have developers breaking promises of exclusivity and making games for all systems, you have a real problem


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> @ComeTourismO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




THANKS!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 20, 2013)

That looks so professional on the front page.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 20, 2013)

1. make a Rhythm Heaven game for Wii U.
2. release it outside of japan.
3. ?????
4. profit!!


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 20, 2013)

Im gonna be that guy and ask the question everyone hates.

How is this news?


----------



## orcid (Jul 20, 2013)

I think he is right that the people have to touch the wii u. I was not very positive about the wii u and the gamepad. Testing in a store didn`t change my mind. I bought one only because it was a good offer (240€ premium pack with Nintendo Land) and because I knew that I want to play games like Mario Kart, Zelda etc in the future. But after I played at home, I was convinced that the Wii U is a great console. The gamepad is fantastic. I didn`t believe that I need switching between TV and the gamepad on the run and now I love it. For the first time I bought VC games because of this.  Normally I pirate old games. Also I bought Sonic Racing although I already have the game on my jailbroken PS3.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 20, 2013)

orcid said:


> I think he is right that the people have to touch the wii u.


 

Well obviously, that's part of its controls.

Hey-oh!


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jul 21, 2013)

If the poster of this topic had bothered to quote the very next paragraph, he'd see that the Wii U actually does have games coming out.



> High-profile first-party Wii U games due out this year include Pikmin 3 (August), The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD (October), Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze (November), and Super Mario 3D World (December). Next year's lineup includes Mario Kart 8 and an all-new Super Smash Bros. title, among others.
> Another major Wii U product in the pipeline is the brand-new Legend of Zelda title...


 
Oh wait, but that doesn't fit with his 4chan-esque jab at the Wii U.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 21, 2013)

Puppy_Washer said:


> If the poster of this topic had bothered to quote the very next paragraph, he'd see that the Wii U actually does have games coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, but that doesn't fit with his 4chan-esque jab at the Wii U.


 
Ofc, because we no want first party games. We want 3rd party too. XD


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 21, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> 1. make a Rhythm Heaven game for Wii U.
> 2. release it outside of japan.
> 3. ?????
> 4. profit!!


 
You REALLY like that series, don't ya?

I suck at rhythm games, so I never bothered playing it. And this is coming from a band kid.



gamefan5 said:


> Ofc, because we no want first party games. We want 3rd party too. XD


But that's part of the problem, isn't it? The never ending cycle with Nintendo and 3rd parties going "Sell your games, then we'll come!", then once that happens, "We can't compete with Nintendo titles, might as well not even bother."  Of course you can't beat the primary reason people buy into the big N, but I'm sure if 3rd parties actually utilized the hardware properly and advertised well enough, that could come damn near close.  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also, I think Iwata is right, once they get their collective asses together and fix things, the Wii U will get rolling. As someone else said earlier, Nintendo is giving the 3DS a little too much attention; it's build up a decent library and can be put to the side for awhile. 3rd party wise with the Wii U, the only really interesting games are multiplat (Besides Lego City, but still...), so no dice there. 

Side Note: Give me Dragon Quest X, dang it! THAT would make me buy a Wii U ASAP.


----------



## beundertaker (Jul 21, 2013)

what is it with an overwhelming majority of videogame companies and their take on consumers. it is always the same shtick. consumers are uninformed, stupid, need to be spoon fed etc. this has nothing to do with an overall lack of quality exclauive software on the wii u right? obviously people love watered down ports compared to their ps3 / 360 counterpart.


i like companies like paradox interactive. they dish out mean content and a reasonable price. the dlc is optional, reasonably priced and JUST WERKS


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Jul 21, 2013)

Satoru Iwata said:
			
		

> "So, what we really need to do now is to launch software titles for the Wii U that can take advantage of its unique aspects, one after the other,"


 
I swear I read a quote from him recently saying Nintendo's planning on releasing games that utilise the Wii U's features _later _in its lifecycle to prove that Wii U gaming doesn't have to be a gimmick and to attract more casuals. Can't find the article though.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Jul 21, 2013)

The problem with NintenDONT is they dont realise Mario should have been killed years ago and they shouldn't re-release the same game for every new console. Whats really the difference between the very first Super Mario Bro's and the latest WiiU version? Its the SAME game just updated for the new console. I never liked the first game and dont like the updated version. The only Mario that is ok is the 3D one for the 3dS as thats new but SMB for WiiU is just a new coat of paint for a very old game that should stay old.

What NintenDONT need to do is make the game devs happy so they make games for the WiiU and STOP making it a nintenDONT  console. Not everyone likes Mario and Sonic and limiting the console to those franchises is limiting the buyers. I unfortunately got one thinking it will get all the games the other 2 consoles would be getting but thats not the case as NintenDONT have ignored the game devs and they arn't interested in making games for it anymore. WRONG move from NintenDONT.


----------



## Dork (Jul 21, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> The problem with NintenDONT is they dont realise Mario should have been killed years ago and they shouldn't re-release the same game for every new console. Whats really the difference between the very first Super Mario Bro's and the latest WiiU version? Its the SAME game just updated for the new console. I never liked the first game and dont like the updated version. The only Mario that is ok is the 3D one for the 3dS as thats new but SMB for WiiU is just a new coat of paint for a very old game that should stay old.
> 
> What NintenDONT need to do is make the game devs happy so they make games for the WiiU and STOP making it a nintenDONT console. Not everyone likes Mario and Sonic and limiting the console to those franchises is limiting the buyers. I unfortunately got one thinking it will get all the games the other 2 consoles would be getting but thats not the case as NintenDONT have ignored the game devs and they arn't interested in making games for it anymore. WRONG move from NintenDONT.


 
haha, i get it they rehash. epic, simply epic
*tips fedora*


----------



## Adr990 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nintendo will only be changed -in a good way- if they would add online game play to their games. Not just to Mario Kart...


----------



## Qtis (Jul 21, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> The problem with NintenDONT is they dont realise Mario should have been killed years ago and they shouldn't re-release the same game for every new console. Whats really the difference between the very first Super Mario Bro's and the latest WiiU version? Its the SAME game just updated for the new console. I never liked the first game and dont like the updated version. The only Mario that is ok is the 3D one for the 3dS as thats new but SMB for WiiU is just a new coat of paint for a very old game that should stay old.
> 
> What NintenDONT need to do is make the game devs happy so they make games for the WiiU and STOP making it a nintenDONT console. Not everyone likes Mario and Sonic and limiting the console to those franchises is limiting the buyers. I unfortunately got one thinking it will get all the games the other 2 consoles would be getting but thats not the case as NintenDONT have ignored the game devs and they arn't interested in making games for it anymore. WRONG move from NintenDONT.


While I don't personally like the new SMB games as much as I like some of the other Nintendo franchises, you can't just go around saying there is no difference in the first SMB compared to the latest NSMBU (sp?). The games changed a lot already on the NES. While Mario is probably one of the most milked characters right after Star Wars, Nintendo can still make great games with it. Hopefully Nintendo realizes this and also adds the older games to the list of releases, VC or "HD" collections. They're not making a penny on old NES games (lets not even go to emulation), but a few $$ here and a few $$ there on old titles would make quite a few people happy. Just look at how Sony is doing with old PSX titles, games that haven't been sold in stores for years. They're going for a few $ at the minimum, roughly $10 max for games like FFVII-IX. How can they go wrong?

ps. First time I've bought a digital version of a game that I own already is from PSN. Digital for portables? Profit.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 21, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Yeah, but the Wii U needs "good" gaems.


 
Fixed


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 21, 2013)

F-zero and Starfox would be nice.
Future games are looking good but they really need to get some content on there.

Personally I'm waiting for a price drop.
Sure the screen is gonna cost some but for out dated hardware I think they can manage to lower the price a little.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 21, 2013)

but the Wii-U...








HAS NO good GAMES...


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 21, 2013)

The essentials lists (both) say otherwise...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 21, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> 1. make a Rhythm Heaven game for Wii U.
> 2. release it outside of japan.
> 3. ?????
> 4. profit!!


 
Uh-huh, that's totally going to bring the core gamers back. Totally not a niche title for a more casual audience at all. _;O;_


EzekielRage said:


> The essentials lists (both) say otherwise...


Uh-huh. Even the Saturn has a list of _"Essentials"_ somewhere in the Interwebs and it _"Essentially"_ had nogaems.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 21, 2013)

so how many good games SHOULD a system have after eight months out?


----------



## Clarky (Jul 21, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> so how many good games SHOULD a system have after eight months out?



500 trillion


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 21, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Yeah, but the Wii U needs gaems.
> Source


 
Implies the Wii U doesn't have games.
>Typical


----------



## narutofan777 (Jul 22, 2013)

nintendo hasn't won a console war since snes.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 22, 2013)

Nintendo's problem is what I've been saying for years....the greatest percentage of gamers consider Nintendo a bunch of kiddie systems with a bunch of kiddie/casual games.  That mantra was Ninty's bread-and-butter for years and worked well for them in the past.  But that bread-and-butter is turning to burnt-toast-and-oleo as the gaming industry evolves and diversifies, and Ninty just keeps pumping out (especially in the eyes of self-proclaimed hardcore gamers) more kiddie/casual games and does very little to make games that would appeal to the average XB/PS/PC-type crowd. The "kiddie system" branding has become so ingrained into gamer mentality, even when a "hardcore" game does come out for a Nintendo system, it doesn't sell well because hardcore gamers don't buy Ninty systems.  Nintendo relies on the same few key franchises to push their systems far too much. It's getting old.
Now I'm not saying Ninty needs to ditch all the kiddie/cutesy/casual (whatever you want to call them) games completely, but they need to balance it out with more mature games that would appeal to hardcore gamers and shed that kiddie system mantra.  And Nintendo needs to make them themselves, not rely on 3rd -party support for "hardcore" games.  Once they do that, maybe they'll start to lose that kiddie system mentality and 3rd-party support will return.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, mine have been "Big N are fucking SHARKS capitalising on nostalgia and children" for a long while already, but now a lil bit further with the latest Earthbound not available on the Wii shop to boost their U, and same old franchises served with a fresh coat of paint.. Still, the 3DS is tempting with so much content, the U is a whole NO.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 22, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> nintendo hasn't won a console war since snes.


 

except of course the wii which outsold both systems of the competition, in some years it even outsold them than both combined. so there is that.
and the handheld market is not even a race with any other dedicated handheld gaming device not even coming close to what nintendo systems are doing...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It's odd how everybody seems to have played Wind Waker and nobody actually bought it _(because the Gamecube sold poorly and all that)_


A tad off topic, but...


Spoiler



Yes, because 4.6 million copies is evidence that "nobody actually bought it," right? And really high review scores ( and at least one of them perfect) is evidence that no one liked it, right?

Seriously, this BS idea that nobody liked Wind Waker really needs to die. I've said it before, and I'll say it again: There was an initial backlash at the reveal due to the bizarre new art style, and after that, it was only an incredibly vocal minority that continued to dislike the game.

Don't get me wrong, I respect your opinion, as well as that of anyone else who disliked the game (it's one of my favorite Zelda games personally, but I'm well aware that it's not perfect and there are legitimate reasons to dislike it). But saying stuff like "nobody liked it" (I know you didn't say that here, but you have before, as have others) and "nobody bought it" is just factually false.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_Zelda:_The_Wind_Waker#Reception


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 23, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Implies the Wii U doesn't have games.
> >Typical


 

Probably because it doesn't.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd totally buy a Wii U, y'know, if it had a bigger HDD, games, and didn't cost $350 for a "deluxe" set with 32GB of fucking storage.


----------



## kehkou (Jul 24, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


>


Haha! It looks like Gahars.


xwatchmanx said:


> Seriously, this BS idea that nobody liked Wind Waker really needs to die...saying stuff like "nobody liked it" (I know you didn't say that here, but you have before, as have others) and "nobody bought it" is just factually false.


WW had THE best controls of any Zelda game. SS had THE worst. I see WW as the end of the golden age of Zelda games the last one that truly felt "Zelda".


----------

